# Astra the NASA Cat Needs a Home!!



## mynee (Nov 18, 2004)

Hi all!

My mother and I are joint-adopting a rescue cat from here in Houston. Kira and her sister, Astra, were found by their foster parents at a rec center near NASA, trying to charm the pants off of a couple of softball players. Sadly, my mother an I can't adopt both of them. Believe me, we would if we could. Since we are taking Kira, I thought I would try to help Stephanie, their foster mom, to find Astra a home. Here is a picture of them laying together. How cute!










All adoptees are spayed/neutered, flea-free, heartworm free, and given a clean bill of health unless otherwise stated. Astra is completely healthy and ready to go!

If anyone is interested, go to http://www.finallyhomepetrescue.org and click on the "Pets for Adoption" link. Scroll down and look for Astra's page! Thanks!


----------



## HeatherRagan (Dec 3, 2004)

I don't know if you heard but Astra got adopted. I just joined this site, I normally post on another one. I've been working with Finally Home for about 6 months now. Astra was beautiful. I wanted to foster her but she got adopted last Sunday.

Heather


----------



## mynee (Nov 18, 2004)

I know, I forgot to post that she got adopted!!! I'm so happy for her. Stephanie, her foster, told me that she was adopted. Thank you for reminding me! It's nice to know that there is someone on this board that lives somewhat locally. Welcome to the Forum and thank you, thank you for the kind work that you do for the homeless and needy animals! I suppose that since you knew of Astra, you knew of Kira too. Kira was adopted by my mom and I. She's doing great! She was shy at first, but she has learned that we are "OK" people and she will talk, talk, talk to us all of the time. I suspect that she was thrown as a tiny kitten and this is the reason that she is afraid to be picked up. Either that, or her little kitty tummy is still sore from her spay sugery. My mom has been working with her on the fear of being picked up. When she (Kira) hops up on the counter, my mom will gently put her hands under Kira as if to pick her up. She's getting used to this, as she used to spazz out and run away when mom would do so. I hope that Astra is doing well in her new home. I wish that we had been able to adopt both of them, but certain circumstances wouldn't allow us to. Thank you again for reminding me and thank you also (again) for the wonderful work that you and the rest of the Finally Home team do!

-mynee


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

That's good news, all the way around!


----------

